# Nano Cherry tank



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Set this up to be home for my new yellow cherry shrimp









One of the new guys


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

WoW....that looks sweet! 
Great job. *w3

What is that for substrate? 
Looks like Eheim Substrat Pro(!)?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Buerkletucson - The substrate is Aquatopia Aqua-Scene Nano Substrate


----------

